# Alpine CDA-7897 in 95 sentra gxe pics



## Smahatma (Oct 15, 2002)

heres a vid if you're daring: alpine.avi 

Closed/Off:








On in Daytime:








On at Night:









$430 brand new, incl. shipping off Ebay dutch auction


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Good deal. You saved about $170.

Theres just one thing. Maybe its me but it looks wierd when closed up.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

cant fit the trim ring on it.... mine is like that too. Anyone have a way to remedy this prob? Besides cutting it? Its been this way for 3 years now... haha


----------



## OldOneEye (Oct 22, 2002)

I would either take those clips that hold the nosepiece on off, or if you don't want to have to pull out the radio, get a black sharpie pen and make them black. That will make it stick out much less.

Juan


----------

